# what degrees do I cook a pizza at?



## pizza boy (Oct 11, 2006)

I bought a used

*Equipex Sodir PZ-330 Primo Pizza Oven with stone. on Ebay, came with no directions?*
*Going to practice making pies.:chef: *


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

550F to 600F


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

PB,
This oven is for R&D right? I remember seeing those on ebay. I had thought about one for the house. This is a small unit for one pizza I think. You'll want it to be quite high. The temp will vary on dough. I'd start up in the 500+ range if the oven will get there. The trick is to get ingredients fused together for optimum flavor without overcooking or burning your crust.
I opted out on the pizza oven for I did not have enough vent-a-hood in my home. Make sure you have ventalation. I assume the stone is seasoned. Have you fired it up yet? Any smoking?
It might be a little tricky on the transfer from the peel to the oven because of the room. Might think about a very light dust or some cornmeal/semolina on the peel.
If you haven't fired it yet, then I would bring it up slowly at 100 deg. intervals until you reach the max. Then bring it down to the desired temp.
You might also find an online manual at the makers website if they have on.
good luck
pan


----------



## pizza boy (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Panani, what do you mean by:
It might be a little tricky on the transfer from the peel to the oven because of the room. Might think about a very light dust or some cornmeal/semolina on the peel.

also the oven goes to 600+


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well for true NY style (Lombardi's fashion) Hotter 'n' ****ocopters.:smiles: But for the resto of us....

550 for thin crust, 400 for thick crust or pan and 375 for Chicago style stuffed (this one has a very, very, very thin layer of dough on the top and then the sauce but takes an hour to cook).:bounce:

Man this is making me hungry. To bad I'm in KC. No good pizza here.


----------



## pizza boy (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks but do I let the dough rise or not? I hear differnt things?????????????????????/:smiles:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

For thin crust? As little as possible even in portioned ball form. I'd also invest in a docker. (Short rolling pin with a handle and pins sticking out of the cylinder.)

Thick/Pan? Usually pre-made and rises in the pan. Topped per order.

Stuffed? A minimal rise in ball form, usually rolled and made to order. 

Been more than a couple decades for most of my "za" experience so...Atleast that's what I remember. 

As far as a Formula for things in general? Good sauce, good cheese and not enough to choke a horse, good dough, good sausage, modest amount of extra topping.

Went to Rosattis once here. 29.50 for a fugging pizza and the toppings were able to be counted by the piece. Nothing worse than paying 2.00 a topping and getting diddley squat.

Some swear by butter or oil in the pan, cornmeal, high gluten, AP or blends of flour, brewers, cake or dry yeast, black steel, aluminum or tin pans, deck, rotating deck, conveyors, coal fired, wood fired, electric, or gas ovens, etc, etc, etc.:crazy: 

Personally I always believed and witnessed that if you find something that tastes good, is easy to execute and has a good cost % and you don't screw with things...you'll do well.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

PB,
I'm refering to putting the pizza in the oven. How are you getting the pizza from the surface you're making it on, to the stone to cook?


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Everything you ever wanted to know about pizza:

www.encyclopizza.com

doc


----------



## pizza boy (Oct 11, 2006)

I thought I was going to put it on a pizza pan and cook on that, do I cook pizza directly on the stone?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Yes, especially if you want a crisp crust.


----------



## pizza boy (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, as you can see I'm a newbie.:smoking:


----------



## abhinov007 (Aug 27, 2006)

its cooked at 460f for six min:lips:


----------



## logghib (May 4, 2005)

If you want to be part of the new Roman-style pizzeria fad in Chicago, your oven must be turned up to roughly 2x the temperature of our sun.

(Some guy at some local pizzeria apparently bought this imported Italian stone pizza oven for tens of thousands of dollars - he measures the temperature with a radar gun device and it will still be up about 900 degrees after being off for 24 hours.)


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

You are of course referring to Jonathan Goldsmith at Spacca Napoli and he bakes thin crust pizzas at 1,200 degrees farenheit. Seems a bit extreme to me but this is Chicago


----------



## logghib (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, I hear the guy at Moto bought the original prototype of Tesla's anti-tank electric cannon, which he uses to cook anti-matter infused pork tenderloin medallions.

(Summary: Chicago is ridiculous.)


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

:lol: So true of course Homaro at Moto is one thing but Grant Achatz at Alinea purchased a modified nuclear reactor to "grow" tomatoes in. As long as no one notices the faint glow the subsequent radioactive isotope-matoes give off they are pretty tasty. Yummy in fact unless you mind all your hair falling out while you pay your check. He will also shock you with a car battery and jumper cables while you enjoy the first course because it adds to your experience by introducing loads of adrenaline and stimulating your fight/flight instincts. 

... you are right Chicago is going a little nuts. But then there are the real solid places like Blackbird, Frontera, Scylla, Sola, Cuatro, Salpicon, Vermillion etc. who are still keeping it real.


----------

